# GrandMA2: Copying Fixture Data from Previous Cues



## GoboMan (May 10, 2017)

On the GrandMA2, is there a way to recall fixture data from previous cues and copy them into a new cue (similar to ETC's "Recall From" key)? I know I can put fixture positions/gobos/colors into presets, but what if I don't have a preset made for a particular position and just want to use what I had made in a previous cue? How can I tell it to take the positions of fixtures 701 thru 710 in cue 52 and apply it to cue 72?

Thanks!


----------



## irked (May 10, 2017)

If you're trying to grab just the information in cue 52 (no tracked values, just moves), syntax would be "FIXTURE 701 THRU 710 AT CUE 52".
If you want the state of those fixtures in cue 52 (including tracked values) "FIXTURE 701 THRU 710 AT CUE THRU 52".
Filter as needed.

PS: that position really should be a preset. You'll hate yourself in two years when this show comes back.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (May 10, 2017)

Do yourself a favor and go to cue 52, double tap position to make it active, and store a preset.


----------



## GoboMan (May 10, 2017)

Thanks, guys! I knew I'd probably end up going the preset route, but I just wanted to see if there was an on-the-fly solution. I appreciate the feedback!


----------

